# The Perfect Jig



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Well not really perfect but hey it grabbed your attention right. Working with new product called " Clear Cure Goo " an ultraviolet cured epoxy. Also used EZ body to give scale effect. I am still in experimental stage with it.

Tried perch and dace imitations and just some that exist only in my imangination. So whats the verdict people. 

WARNING : The stuff is not cheap but boy its fun to play with.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Like the brown one perch pounder! Nice jig! Add worm and walleye youll have it. Couple almost look like jiggin raps. Something to think about.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Well, at first I thought I'd be seeing new efforts from some egotistical dipsh*t. The Clear Cure Goo and EZ body do make a nice lookin' jig. Nice work, even if you are an egotistical dipsh*t. Keep up the good work. --Tim..................................................................................................................


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Keep playing, I think you're on to something....very nice


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Are they weighted or are you using a sink tip fly line? Any have those glass rattles in them? Did you make the eyes? 

They look wonderful btw.

I made up a few of these last night.(picture is not mine)

http://www.goflies.com/images/flies/education_shad.jpg


----------

